# IP Bereich überprüfen



## cembot (29. Nov 2014)

Hallo,

ich benötige einen simplen Code für folgende Aufgabe im Anhang. Aus zeittechnischen Gründen und fehlendem Wissen, kann ich diese Aufgabe nicht lösen, muss es aber bis morgenfrüh abschicken. Ich wäre bereit dafür ein Entgelt zu bezahlen, wenn das hier möglich ist, bitte per PN melden, falls das verboten ist (davon habe ich nichts gelesen beim Thread für 1. Postings) bitte ich den Thread zu löschen.

Vielen Dank


----------

